# Married couples can use sex toys?



## delilahd40

I have never heard that married couples use sex toys. Why they need it when they have partner to enjoy sexual life? I keen to know what toys and how are some ways married couples can use adult sex toys. Let me know the name of some toys for married couples and they ways they enjoy them.


----------



## muleman RIP

Plastics: they make the world a fun place. Batteries make it even more fun!


----------



## JEV

delilahd40 said:


> I have never heard that married couples use sex toys. Why they need it when they have partner to enjoy sexual life? I keen to know what toys and how are some ways married couples can use adult sex toys. Let me know the name of some toys for married couples and they ways they enjoy them.


Let's see...there's the Doc Johnson Pocket Pleasure Pal with Vaseline intensive skin cream or thin slices of baby beef liver in a fur lined glove for the boys, and various long shaped vegetable like burpless cucumbers, stout carrots and young zucchini for the girls. That being said, if you need help with the mental visualization, you're either mentally challenged or just here to yank our collective Johnsons. I'm putting my $.15 bet on the latter. If you wear a burka or 7-day shitters, special instructions may apply.


----------



## pirate_girl

JEV said:


> That being said, if you need help with the mental visualization, you're either mentally challenged or just here to yank our collective Johnsons. I'm putting my $.15 bet on the latter.



Gosh, ya think?


----------



## Doc

You guys sound like the kind of guys who have a blow up doll for when the wife has a headache.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's only limited by your imagination and the willingness of a consenting partner.

Now, hot and sexy, do your own research.

Personally, I agree with JEV.  I think that,"you're either mentally challenged or just here to yank our collective Johnsons".  (I love that expression)


----------



## JEV

EastTexFrank said:


> It's only limited by your imagination and the willingness of a consenting partner.
> 
> Now, hot and sexy, do your own research.
> 
> Personally, I agree with JEV.  I think that,"you're either mentally challenged or just here to yank our collective Johnsons".  (I love that expression)


Thanks Frank. I consider it a gift.


----------



## loboloco

Of coure married couples use sex toys. Everything from enhancers like massage oils to full racks, if they like the Black Rose.  
S & M is considered the last truly guilty pleasure.  Don't really get into it myself, but know those that do.  And you have to be really trusted for someone to tell you what that hanging plant bar is really for.


----------



## tiredretired

Difference between a masochist and a sadist?

A masochist says hurt me, hurt me.  A sadist says no, no!


----------



## luvs

i understand some married guys derive pleasure from vacuum cleaner hoses.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

luvs said:


> i understand some married guys derive pleasure from vacuum cleaner hoses.



I knew a guy in high school whose nickname was "shopvac"


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh Hell yes !!! Married couples use all types of sexual help aids . I myself have grown tired of the feathers for kick starting the love machine .* Now we are looking for the whole chicken !!!*


----------



## norscaner

luvs said:


> i understand some married guys derive pleasure from vacuum cleaner hoses.


 

Wow  that sucks


----------



## luvs

norscaner said:


> Wow that sucks


 
good one, haha!


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> I knew a guy in high school whose nickname was "shopvac"


Off topic (or is it?)..
Whilst working many moons ago at a hospital, some dude came in with a swelling type injury.
He'd put his _thang_ in a filter thing in a swimming pool.
I guess the suction was much more than he bargained for...


----------



## JEV

pirate_girl said:


> Off topic (or is it?)..
> Whilst working many moons ago at a hospital, some dude came in with a swelling type injury.
> He'd put his _thang_ in a filter thing in a swimming pool.
> I guess the suction was much more than he bargained for...


There are no limits as to the many and varied ways to wank the Willie. Some guys will utilize anything that resembles an orifice, and sometimes end up visiting a Florence Nightingale like yourself. My late SIL worked the ER in Dayton while paying off student loans, and told many stories of the stupidity of men who couldn't stop experimenting to get a nut. And the women seemed to think their "thang" was a vegetable basket. Many stories of extractions as well.


----------



## luvs

there was a guy near here, a pumpkin, his male stuff, & this took place in his yard! i think the 5-0 got involved.


----------



## pirate_girl

Peter Peter Pumpkin Fu.. umm, no.. won't go there ... (slaps self)..


----------



## muleman RIP

What does being married have to do with sex toys? Single folks can have fun too.


----------



## luvs

there's that 1 guy & his car on DFH channel. ~ewwww~
your _car!_


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> there's that 1 guy & his car on DFH channel. ~ewwww~
> your _car!_


tail pipe, no doubt..


----------



## luvs

he went _under_ it's front end, oh, my- & more. his Dad was so baffled. i'm gonna think probably the tailpipes, too. ug. his car was his girlfriend. wife~ dunno....... just shocking to see!


----------



## EastTexFrank

muleman said:


> What does being married have to do with sex toys? Single folks can have fun too.



When I was waaayy younger, my sex toy was a Royal Enfield motor bike.  Before you ask, yes you can have sex on a motor bike.  You have to cover the filler cap on the gas tank with a jacket or it gets a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> he went _under_ it's front end, oh, my- & more. his Dad was so baffled. i'm gonna think probably the tailpipes, too. ug. his car was his girlfriend. wife~ dunno....... just shocking to see!


Not really shocking. Inanimate objects do not talk back, cry, blackmail or want to snuggle after the fact. Women need a reason to have sex, men just need a place.


----------



## Ice Queen

Whoever Deliliahd (or whatever her name is) is, it has certainly provoked an interesting discusion!!!!!!!!!!!!!..................


----------



## muleman RIP

Doc's home for the sexually frustrated!


----------



## luvs

seems to me an old pic may be beneficial. so here's a visual aid:


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang, you must have wore it out if it needed a smoke break.


----------



## waybomb

Cigarette tastes like shit...........


----------



## squerly

waybomb said:


> Cigarette tastes like shit...........


That was bad.  Butt funny none-the-less...


----------



## pirate_girl

Nahh, it was rather gross and crude.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i won't post it but howerd stern had some gal demonstrating a toy attached to a sawzall the ooo's and ahhs sounded like a billy goat


----------



## Catavenger

I suggest this thread be moved to: *Tools & Tractor Implements*


----------

